# Showing Off Gun, Officer Kills Friend



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Every gun is loaded. Every gun stays in the holster until you are ready to use it. Every gun must be kept pointed in a safe direction. Every gun is not a cool item we show off to our buddies. It would appear those lessons never got through to the police officer who finds himself charged with manslaughter today after he killed a friend while showing off the laser on his Glock.

Off-Duty NY Officer Joseph Schaller Charged In Man's Death - WPIX


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

oops......


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> And the lesson today: *There are no accidental discharges.*


FIFY.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Absolutley no exuse for such a incident to have happened. Pure stupidity.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Check the weapon to see if its unloaded. Check the weapon like your paranoid. 

That one time you don't check the weapon to see if it is loaded could be your last time..


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

TRPDiesel said:


> Absolutley no exuse for such a incident to have happened. Pure stupidity.


Finger was clearly on the trigger. Guns don't fire themselves. And a shotgun requires such little trigger pull, it wouldn't take much. :-?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Every gun is not a cool item we show off to our buddies.


Well....not every gun, but the really cool ones are!

Uncool:










Tacticool:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Look at me. I just became a cop. You want to see my gun?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

So, are we all waiting for the first post that says something like, "On MY job, we carry this as standard duty issue."?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It's mind-boggling how cavalier people can be when handling firearms.
The carelessness I've noticed in some members of the ranges I belong to defy belief.

It's not rocket science.
Adhering to the 3 or 4 key safety measures for the safe handling of firearms would eliminate virtually ALL accidental shootings.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> It's mind-boggling how cavalier people can be when handling firearms.
> The carelessness I've noticed in some members of the ranges I belong to defy belief.


yeah and you know fucked up thing is, they are the one that gets you shot... not the other way around.


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Best safety on ANY weapon is a responsible shooter.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Killjoy said:


>


On my job, we carry that as standard duty issue.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

1) Trigger finger discipline.
2) Muzzle management.

2 ABSOLUTES of firearms.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Kilvinsky said:


> So, are we all waiting for the first post that says something like, "On MY job, we carry this as standard duty issue."?


So, does this thing fire tennis balls or what? If so, it's an ideal item to have if you walk your dog in Dorchester.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

94c said:


> Look at me. I just became a cop. You want to see my gun?


"Look at me, I just lost my job and am going to jail"

Guess that "laser feature" worked, asshat.


----------

